# MOCA for mini problem!



## Vicpdx192 (Jun 22, 2014)

so I never got this solved but I was setting up my Tivo romio and mini so that they work on the MOCA network but the mini could never get the MOCA network.

Her is how I tried it:



MOCA adapter 1-> router

MOCA adapter 2-> Tivo Romio basic DVR

Tivo mini to wall connection



Both tivos were on the same splitter and were being fed cable signal so whats wrong and why wont the tivo mini connect?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Vicpdx192 said:


> so I never got this solved but I was setting up my Tivo romio and mini so that they work on the MOCA network but the mini could never get the MOCA network.
> 
> Her is how I tried it:
> 
> ...


Does your TiVo have a tuning adapter (TA)? If so, see my signature.


----------



## Vicpdx192 (Jun 22, 2014)

oh no it does not have a TA just a Moto M card


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Is the Roamio able to successfully connect to the internet through the Router/MoCA adapter? Is the Mini able to connect to the internet but just not to the Roamio?


----------



## Vicpdx192 (Jun 22, 2014)

so here is what I currently have done. I have the tivo romeo on the 5ghz wireless and the mini through a moca, both on the same router. On the out side I tried to do a 2 way 1ghz splitter with the moca in and connect both the romeo and mini jacks to the one moca adapter connected to my router and i also had 1 other moca adapter(so 2 in total) for my romio basic since no moca capability's, So far the mini connects fine but the romio did not connect via Ethernet and the downstairs adapter did not show the coax light on only power and Ethernet.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

Vicpdx192 said:


> so here is what I currently have done. I have the tivo romeo on the 5ghz wireless and the mini through a moca, both on the same router. On the out side I tried to do a 2 way 1ghz splitter with the moca in and connect both the romeo and mini jacks to the one moca adapter connected to my router and i also had 1 other moca adapter(so 2 in total) for my romio basic since no moca capability's, So far the mini connects fine but the romio did not connect via Ethernet and the downstairs adapter did not show the coax light on only power and Ethernet.


I'm not an expert as I'm fairly new to Tivo but I have the same device setup as you described ( a roamio base and a mini)......you say that you have the roamio on the 5ghz wireless? that very well could be your problem.....both your roamio and mini need to be connected via MoCA or via ethernet in other words hardwired and NOT Wireless..... here is how mine is set up: I purchased two action tech MoCA adapters from Tivo; I hooked one up to my cable modem/router(gateway) and the other to my Roamio Base......all I had to do with the mini is just hook the Coax into the MoCA port on the back of it...I'm going to assume that your cable modem/router isn't one that already has MoCA built into it such as a Verizon Fios? Here are some diagrams from Tivo's website that can help

[media]https://www.tivo.com/assets/images_assets/CreateMoCA_Adapter.jpg[/media]

[media]https://www.tivo.com/assets/images_assets/JoinMoCA_Roamio.png[/media]

Also on your mini after you have connected your Coax make sure that you go into network settings and do this:

[media]https://www.tivo.com/assets/images_assets/ConnectUsingMoCA.png[/media]

Set yours up like those diagrams and it should work.....let us know if you're able to resolve your issue....


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ukwildcat4life said:


> I'm not an expert as I'm fairly new to Tivo but I have the same device setup as you described ( a roamio base and a mini)......you say that you have the roamio on the 5ghz wireless? that very well could be your problem.....both your roamio and mini need to be connected via MoCA or via ethernet in other words hardwired and NOT Wireless..... here is how mine is set up: I purchased two action tech MoCA adapters from Tivo; I hooked one up to my cable modem/router(gateway) and the other to my Roamio Base......all I had to do with the mini is just hook the Coax into the MoCA port on the back of it...I'm going to assume that your cable modem/router isn't one that already has MoCA built into it such as a Verizon Fios? Here are some diagrams from Tivo's website that can help
> 
> [media]https://www.tivo.com/assets/images_assets/CreateMoCA_Adapter.jpg[/media]
> 
> ...


It's nice to see the student taking on the role of teacher. :up:

So many never "pay it forward", once they have their own matter resolved...


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> It's nice to see the student taking on the role of teacher. :up:
> 
> So many never "pay it forward", once they have their own matter resolved...


Thanks bud! I was once in a similar situation a few months ago as the OP and the advice you gave me really helped me out so yep if I'm able to help someone else having issues I'm all for it...BTW my setup is still working rock solid :up:


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Why does the MoCa adapter attach before the cable modem instead of after? Doesn't that make it addressable to the Internet and bypass best security practices?

I have Internet only, (not TV and Internet) and I thought I could just attach the MoCa adapter inline to a house wire coax drop and then Ethernet to the router. The TiVo would be on Ethernet and the Mini would be connected coax and use MoCa. Would this not work?

Edit: seems like it would based on this post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10244671#post10244671


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Random User 7 said:


> Why does the MoCa adapter attach before the cable modem instead of after?


Does your cable modem have a coax out port? Mine doesn't. I suppose you could use a 2-way cable splitter if you want, but using the RF passthrough on the adapter works fine. Also, I think the out port on some adapters has a built-in MoCA filter to prevent any MoCA signals from messing with the cable modem, since some modems apparently don't like them. So if you use a splitter, you should probably use a MoCA filter before the modem.


----------

